# Piranha LED Trailer Lights



## De Hoog (May 25, 2011)

I tried the search function, but found nothing. I'm in the process of building up my supplies to fix up my trailer and found a Piranha submersible LED trailer light kit at our local Big R store (lights, wiring, license plate holder, etc). The price is what really surprised me since I normally see LED trailer light kits starting at $60. These were listed at $39. Anyone have experience with these and are they cheaper ($) because they're cheaper (quality)?

Wasn't sure if I should put this in the electrical forum or trailer forum...Thanks for any info!


----------



## Jim (May 25, 2011)

Is this the same kit?

https://www.amazon.com/Piranha-Trailer-Light-SUBMERSIBLE-LIGHTS/dp/B001OK8SPY


----------



## De Hoog (May 25, 2011)

It looks very close, but the lights look a little different I think. I'll have to go back and take a better look. I went online to check reviews/prices and found the same info you posted in the link.


----------



## De Hoog (Jun 1, 2011)

Here is what they are. I ended up buying them and I actually got 15% of $39 because of a Memorial Day sale. I looked the same model up on Amazon and they were around $89.


----------



## Jim (Jun 1, 2011)

nice price! Let us know how the install goes and then how they work.


----------



## bulldog (Jun 1, 2011)

I just put a set of the Piranna LED lights on my trailer tonight. Mine are the elongated ones that look like an oval. They seem to be of a high quality and the LEDs are super bright. Hooked right up where the old ones were and fit perfectly. I'm very happy with my purchase but I did not get nearly the deal you did. I paid $26.99 per light and that was just the lights. No wiring kit or anything else.


----------



## De Hoog (Jun 2, 2011)

The lights won't be installed for a bit. I'm in the process of starting the sanding/priming/painting my trailer. I think I'm like a lot of other people on here in the fact that I need to finish the trailer before I mod the boat or else I won't get to the trailer due to fishing. But overall, I'm happy with the purchase and I think they'll do great. My only worry is the store didn't have replacement lights of the same brand/size that I could find. I'm not worried about them burning out, rather, in case one gets broken.


----------

